
Apple scraps €850m Irish data centre after planning delays - artsandsci
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/may/10/apple-scraps-850m-irish-data-centre-after-planning-delays-ireland
======
wkearney99
Couldn't have anything to do with Apple losing their tax dodge now could it?

